# Zend Optimizer im IspConfig 3 System Installieren



## maxi (21. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar möchte ich, um Gsales installieren zu können, Zend Optimizer. Nunja also hab ich die aktuelle ZendOptimizer auf der http://www.zend.com/de/products/guard/downloads Webseite, Zend Optimizer 3.3.3 für ein 64 Bit System gedownloadet und auf dem Server entpackt. Ich habe die richtige SO datei im /usr/local/Zend/lib/ Verzeichnis reinkopiert. Ein aufruf des Befehls



> ls -la /usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendOptimizer.so


zeigt mir kein fehler an. Nun habe ich unter ISPCONFIG3 eine Domain erstellt nur mit de php.ini Änderung:



> upload_max_filesize = 30M
> post_max_size = 30M
> zend_extension=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendOptimizer.so


Fehler nach reload: 

der error 500
mach ich hingegen:



> upload_max_filesize = 30M
> post_max_size = 30M


klapt alles Wudnerbar. Mache ich irgendwas falsch?

System:
Debian
Linux  2.6.33.7-vs2.3.0.36.30.4-netcup 
x86_64 
Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) DAV/2 PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny10 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2008-08-11) mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen 

mfg
Maxi


----------



## Till (21. Apr. 2011)

Schau ins error.log der Webseite, dort steht der Grund für den 500er Fehler drin.


----------



## maxi (21. Apr. 2011)

In den logs:



> [Mon Apr 18 15:43:12 2011] [warn] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: read data from fastcgi server error.
> [Mon Apr 18 15:43:12 2011] [error] [client 93.195.96.70] Premature end of script headers: php.php
> [Mon Apr 18 15:45:32 2011] [warn] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: read data from fastcgi server error.
> [Mon Apr 18 15:45:32 2011] [error] [client 93.195.96.70] Premature end of script headers: index.php
> ...


und



> [Thu Apr 21 16:16:54 2011] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/XXXX/web/php.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web44/.php-fcgi-starter
> PHP Fatal error:  [ionCube Loader] The Loader must appear as the first entry in the php.ini file in Unknown on line 0


ok Das Problem ist mir schon klar  Aber in der php.ini wird die extension erst ganz zum schluss geladen. Also bei welcher php.ini datei muss ich was umstellen, damit alles in der richtigen reihenfolge gestartet wird?


----------



## olma (22. Apr. 2011)

Ich glaube, die Antwort hast Du bereits selbst gegeben.

Du schreibst, dass die Extension als Letztes in der php.ini geladen wird.
IonCube meckert aber, dass der Eintrag nicht in der ersten Zeile der php.ini zu finden ist.  

Versuch's mal mit der ersten Zeile...


----------



## maxi (22. Apr. 2011)

> [Fri Apr 22 20:19:22 2011] [warn] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: read data from fastcgi server error.
> [Fri Apr 22 20:19:22 2011] [error] [client 93.195.110.67] Premature end of script headers: php.php
> [Fri Apr 22 20:19:24 2011] [warn] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: read data from fastcgi server error.
> [Fri Apr 22 20:19:24 2011] [error] [client 93.195.110.67] Premature end of script headers: php.php
> ...


leider immernoch  error 500


----------



## maxi (23. Apr. 2011)

Sorry für den doppelpost:

Ich habe wieder die Fehlöermeldung erhalten:



> PHP Fatal error:  [ionCube Loader] The Loader must appear as the first entry in the php.ini file in Unknown on line 0


Ich habe in folgenden php.ini 
	
	



```
zend_extension=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendOptimizer.so
```
oben eingesetzt.

/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini - error500 - fehlerausgabe wie oben
/etc/php5/cgi/php.ini - error500 - fehlerausgabe wie oben

und in der conf Datei der jeweiligen Domain

Ich kenne mich leid ermit der struktur von ISPConfig 3 aus, aber in welcher php.ini soll ich jetzt 
	
	



```
zend_extension=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendOptimizer.so
```
 reinsetzen bevor zend ioncube ladet/startet?


----------



## gOOvER (23. Apr. 2011)

Wieso legst Du nicht unter /etc/php5/conf.d ne neue ini an, z.b. zend.ini ?

Dort trägst Du dann die Zeile ein, mit der Du die Zend Lib aufrufst 


```
zend_extension=/usr/local/Zend/lib/ZendOptimizer.so
```
Damit ist Zend dann für alle Webs verfügbar 

Für Ioncube machste das selbe, z.b. ioncube.ini. Dort dann auch nur die Zeile zum Aufruf einfügen

Apache restarten nicht vergessen; fertig 

Btw: Das ganze hat nichts mit der Struktur von ispconfig zu tun.


----------



## maxi (23. Apr. 2011)

^^ Danke gOOvER hat alles geklapt. Jetzt funktionierts.


----------

